# Mailman icons



## balanga (Jun 9, 2016)

I have been trying to get Mailman working with Apache24 under FreeBSD for the last few days and have almost worked it out, but a trivial problem persists... I can't get icons to show up. If anyone has them showing can you  say what you needed to change to  get them to appear. Were any changes required in httpd.conf or mmcfg.py or did you need to do anything with /usr/local/www/icons?


----------

